# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  A Large Collection Of Backgrounds

## gahocseo

*A Large Collection Of Backgrounds* 
111 JPEG | 1300x900 - 3000x4000 | 263 MB​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
```



```
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=24904

----------

